# For the South Bend Geeks out there - a box!



## itsme_Bernie (May 16, 2013)

Look at this original box that had came withy lathe in 1965!  

The "RLE 100L  -   Regular Lathe Equipment Package 10L"

Didn't we hear about selling one on EBay a few months ago?? 

Bernie


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 17, 2013)

Cool.


----------

